

Embedly (YC W10) releases new version of their API - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/31814817

======
timmaah
To someone who has never heard of your startup before, your front page doesn't
do much to explain what you do.

Something to do with embedding content not just a link. What do I do from
there? Your call to action button is a link to the api and the jquery plugin
goes to a github page where I have to checkout the repository to try the
demos.

~~~
gokhan
In my case, their landing page was more than enough.

I was searching for exactly this service for my social network startup. Found
Embedly, navigated to api docs, went live in just an hour or two. Great
service, I almost forgot it's there until seeing this thread.

------
percept
FYI, homepage without Yanone Kaffeesatz (had to look that one up):

<http://i.imgur.com/E9lee.png>

------
kes
How does Embedly make money?

~~~
arthurgibson
Coming soon....<http://pro.embed.ly/>

~~~
celalo
any clues? I bet it is going to be a freemium model.

------
Raphael
Good. Embedly is one of the few startups that is actually doing something
useful to everyone.

